# Cutting Guide



## A100 (Mar 26, 2018)

Does anyone have the new LDNm muscle Cutting guide they can email me?

Thanks Guys


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Why do you need a guide? You can get advice on here if you ask in the right sections.

Orrrr don't listen to the guy who was 8% or so in his avi


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

It's £79.99.

Tell you what, how about this for free!

A simple 500 calories deficit is enough for good weight loss.

The key to any diet is knowing exactly how many calories you need on a daily basis, and just eating under that number).

First you need to workout how many calories your body needs in a day (Total daily energy expenditure).

Weigh yourself first thing in the morning.

Input your data in this website www.tdeecalculator.net 
Choose whichever activity level is closest to yourself.

Then click the cutting calories button (under the macronutrients heading), this will give you your starting calories, and what you need to stick to on a daily basis.

Try to get as close as possible to your cutting calories every day, a little over or under is fine but no more than say 20 - 30 calories either way.

Foods to eat:

Absolutely anything you want, Just weigh and track everything you eat and drink inc milk in tea & coffee etc. (don't add calories back in when you've exercised, MFP will ask if you want to do this).

Check your TDEE on a weekly or daily basis, because it obviously drops as your weight comes down, and adjust calories accordingly in Myfitnesspal.

If you want quicker weight loss you can obviously add in cardio and or resistance exercises, not only will this help build muscle but it will also create a bigger calorie deficit.
If you were to do this I would recommend just a 30 min incline walk on the treadmill or walk outside at a steady state.

Drink plenty water, at least 2-3 litres a day.

Resistance training:

Once you drop into a calorie deficit, you are no longer building muscle, all you are doing is trying to maintain what you already have, by doing resistance training, your body realises that you still need muscle and shouldn't burn it for fuel.

Whilst doing weight training you are also creating a larger calorie deficit.

I train at 60% 1rm for higher 12-15 reps when cutting.

And that's it, just carry on until you are at the weight you want to be.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sparkey said:


> It's £79.99.
> 
> Tell you what, how about this for free!
> 
> ...


 Never read so much shite in my life...

get the guide op


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> Never read so much shite in my life...
> 
> get the guide op


 Get on that cut you sex monkey!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sparkey said:


> Get on that cut you sex monkey!


 Starts in 4 daaaaays, my tren and mast came the other day.

The tren train is coming bro and I've got a vip pass.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm also a fan of using lighter weights during a cut like @Sparkey said above. Vince Gironda routines are a staple. Lots of volume, short rests so there's a cardio element, you end up burning a lot of calories while working to maintain mass. You might even find yourself progressing in the gym as your endurance improves, which equates to progressive overload and again will help maintain muscle.


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

@Sparkey

@nWo

Could you better explain that?

I knew that in cutting phase, workout should be 3-4 for week with 80-85% 1RM, upper-lower or fullbody routine, low volume and high intensity (you trying to keep your loads).

Gironda is always high intensity, but with high volume and light weight.

Could you make some schedule example?

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

u2pride said:


> @Sparkey
> 
> @nWo
> 
> ...


 Why 80-85%, sparkey has laid it out on a platter and as he says, far better with lighter weights (60% 1rm for 12-15 reps)


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

superdrol said:


> Why 80-85%, sparkey has laid it out on a platter and as he says, far better with lighter weights (60% 1rm for 12-15 reps)


 80-85% was not refering to Gironda, but classic training like StartingStrenght, 5x5, Madcow, ecc...


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

u2pride said:


> 80-85% was not refering to Gironda, but classic training like StartingStrenght, 5x5, Madcow, ecc...


 Even with those you wouldn't use 80-85% when cutting, you want to maintain what you have, not tear it down and need to grow to recover as you simply won't as your in a deficit, so I don't think you'd ever go that heavy while cutting to be honest


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

superdrol said:


> Even with those you wouldn't use 80-85% when cutting, you want to maintain what you have, not tear it down and need to grow to recover as you simply won't as your in a deficit, so I don't think you'd ever go that heavy while cutting to be honest


 I have read different opinions on that.

Some suggest to keep strenght to the top to avoid muscle loss, whilst @Sparkey and @nWo advise to go down at 60% with high volume (Gironda style).

I would to understand their point of view. Anyway thanks for your contribution.


----------



## TommyGun9 (Sep 11, 2017)

When cutting what would your typical week in the gym look like guys?
Cardio heavy to try and get those calories burnt or mix of cardio and weights?

Be my first Calorie deficit mini cut coming up soon so any advice appreciated - sounds tough :-/


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

look OP as the others have said its quite simple, I wasted money on all sorts of ebooks etc but the cutting guide is going to do nothing other than help you get into a deficit.

I used to go higher volume when cutting, but honestly I keep the weight training the same now as I enjoy it. I might throw a few more supersets in, but basically training remains the same, I simply add cardio LISS and cut calories. last cut I didnt even add any cardio and dropped the most I have ever just using calorie manipulation on its own. This time I am varying I am running three full weights sessions a week, and one day weak bodypart/AMRAP style work out which has half the time working on a weak body part then the second half is a full out amrap session wihchis a great cardio/calorie burner.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

TommyGun9 said:


> When cutting what would your typical week in the gym look like guys?
> Cardio heavy to try and get those calories burnt or mix of cardio and weights?
> 
> Be my first Calorie deficit mini cut coming up soon so any advice appreciated - sounds tough :-/


 some will say cardio cardio cardio, be careful to fall into this. workout how long you have to cut and work on your deficit and introduce cardio as a tool to burn calories. unless your on a short cut ( which you might be looking at your post) if you go balls out on cardio, you have no where to increase calorie deficit once calories get low. SO you end up having to go so low on cals you have a potential for losing muscle.

your weight sessions can all but remain the same, initial throw in 2/3 cardio sessions a week these can either be LIss or hit or a mixture so dont worry to much. Then increase or decrease from there.

food wise set it, as the above says workout your BMR at then drop 500.00 cals, then monitor your weight and measurements, and providing one or both are dropping either increase or decrease calories intake from there.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

@A100 Easiest way to cut, eat 500- 800 cals under maintenance, do cardio 1-2x a week (this is optional) have a refeed one day a week where you eat as much as you want.

Keep workout the same or at least try to with the limited energy you'll have.

Honestly, its much easier than bulking.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> Orrrr don't listen to the guy who was 8% or so in his avi


 Whos that then?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Whos that then?


 My brother x


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> My brother x


 Its ok Buddy youll make it one day :lol:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

u2pride said:


> I have read different opinions on that.
> 
> Some suggest to keep strenght to the top to avoid muscle loss, whilst @Sparkey and @nWo advise to go down at 60% with high volume (Gironda style).
> 
> I would to understand their point of view. Anyway thanks for your contribution.


 This is true, but some people take it too literally and think that maintaining strength = lifting heavy. The idea is to not regress, i.e. go backwards. IME, I'm more likely to lose strength trying to lift heavy as I just don't have the energy for it. Whereas, I can handle the lighter weights and my endurance doesn't go down and I sometimes end up actually progressing.

With Gironda methods, it depends on what set and rep scheme you use as to what weight you use. You use the same weight on all reps and sets, and you only rest for 30 seconds between sets (rest as long as you need between exercises to get your breathing and heart rate back down). When you can complete all of the sets, then next time you can decrease the rests by 5 seconds, or add a set or a rep to each set, or add a bit more weight. A good formula to work out the weight needed is sets + reps = xRM. So for example, for his 8x8 method, you'd use your 16RM, as 8+8 = 16RM, or for 4x6 you'd do 4+6 = 10RM.

When cutting, I prefer to start with everything at 6x6 (so 12RM or 65-70% of your 1RM). Then if I can complete the sets and reps, add another set for 7 sets of 6. Then bump up to 7 sets of 7 and so on until I reach 8x8. You likely won't get that far when cutting though! I'd use this method on something like an upper/lower split, performing 5-8 exercises per workout like a regular upper/lower. The volume is very high, but you don't train to failure and a lot of the sets are easy so it's 100% manageable. You'll get 30-40+ sets in within an hour and burn a lot of calories :thumbup1:


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

nWo said:


> This is true, but some people take it too literally and think that maintaining strength = lifting heavy. The idea is to not regress, i.e. go backwards. IME, I'm more likely to lose strength trying to lift heavy as I just don't have the energy for it. Whereas, I can handle the lighter weights and my endurance doesn't go down and I sometimes end up actually progressing.
> 
> With Gironda methods, it depends on what set and rep scheme you use as to what weight you use. You use the same weight on all reps and sets, and you only rest for 30 seconds between sets (rest as long as you need between exercises to get your breathing and heart rate back down). When you can complete all of the sets, then next time you can decrease the rests by 5 seconds, or add a set or a rep to each set, or add a bit more weight. A good formula to work out the weight needed is sets + reps = xRM. So for example, for his 8x8 method, you'd use your 16RM, as 8+8 = 16RM, or for 4x6 you'd do 4+6 = 10RM.
> 
> When cutting, I prefer to start with everything at 6x6 (so 12RM or 65-70% of your 1RM). Then if I can complete the sets and reps, add another set for 7 sets of 6. Then bump up to 7 sets of 7 and so on until I reach 8x8. You likely won't get that far when cutting though! I'd use this method on something like an upper/lower split, performing 5-8 exercises per workout like a regular upper/lower. The volume is very high, but you don't train to failure and a lot of the sets are easy so it's 100% manageable. You'll get 30-40+ sets in within an hour and burn a lot of calories :thumbup1:


 I would change to 8x8, my joints are aching, I'm cutting (cruise 200mg TestE + 150 TrenE) and upper/lower is perfect  .

@nWo Could you make an upper or lower day example?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

u2pride said:


> I would change to 8x8, my joints are aching, I'm cutting (cruise 200mg TestE + 150 TrenE) and upper/lower is perfect  .
> 
> @nWo Could you make an upper or lower day example?


 That's more of a low dose cycle than a cruise unless you're already incredibly experienced :lol:

If I was to do one now, my split would be:

UPPER A

Bench

Lateral raises

Wide pulldowns

V-grip cable rows

Dumbbell Pendlay rows

Barbell curls

Cable overhead extension

LOWER A

Squats

Leg ext

Leg curl

Standing calves

Seated calves

UPPER B

Dumbbell incline bench

Dumbbell shoulder press

Straight-arm cable pulldowns

Cable curl-bar rows

Face pulls

Skullcrushers

Incline curls

LOWER B

Leg press

Leg ext

SLDL

Seated calves

Standing calves


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

nWo said:


> That's more of a low dose cycle than a cruise unless you're already incredibly experienced :lol:
> 
> If I was to do one now, my split would be:
> 
> ...


 I was about to write my idea  :

Upper A
Bench 
DB OHP 
Lat Machine
Pulley 
Rear Lateral
DB Curl 
CGBP

 Lower B
Squat 
Leg Extension
Leg Curl 
Calf Press 
Hyperextension

Upper B
Incline Bench 
Multipower OHP
BB Row 
DB Pendlay Row 
Facepull 
DB Incline Curl
Rope Pushdowns

Lower B
Leg Press 
Romanian Deadlift
Standing Leg Curl
Standing Calf

Hyperextension 8x8


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

@nWo @Sparkey

What do you think?


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

nWo said:


> This is true, but some people take it too literally and think that maintaining strength = lifting heavy. The idea is to not regress, i.e. go backwards. IME, I'm more likely to lose strength trying to lift heavy as I just don't have the energy for it. Whereas, I can handle the lighter weights and my endurance doesn't go down and I sometimes end up actually progressing.
> 
> With Gironda methods, it depends on what set and rep scheme you use as to what weight you use. You use the same weight on all reps and sets, and you only rest for 30 seconds between sets (rest as long as you need between exercises to get your breathing and heart rate back down). When you can complete all of the sets, then next time you can decrease the rests by 5 seconds, or add a set or a rep to each set, or add a bit more weight. A good formula to work out the weight needed is sets + reps = xRM. So for example, for his 8x8 method, you'd use your 16RM, as 8+8 = 16RM, or for 4x6 you'd do 4+6 = 10RM.
> 
> When cutting, I prefer to start with everything at 6x6 (so 12RM or 65-70% of your 1RM). Then if I can complete the sets and reps, add another set for 7 sets of 6. Then bump up to 7 sets of 7 and so on until I reach 8x8. You likely won't get that far when cutting though! I'd use this method on something like an upper/lower split, performing 5-8 exercises per workout like a regular upper/lower. The volume is very high, but you don't train to failure and a lot of the sets are easy so it's 100% manageable. You'll get 30-40+ sets in within an hour and burn a lot of calories :thumbup1:


 That actually sounds pretty fun!

How would you structure push and pull sessions?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

u2pride said:


> @nWo @Sparkey
> 
> What do you think?





RexEverthing said:


> That actually sounds pretty fun!
> 
> How would you structure push and pull sessions?


 Just similar to the upper/lower I posted above really but with stuff swapped around  Maybe have A and B workouts still, and have the A workouts starting with upper body work and then the B workouts starting with lower body work. I prefer the upper/lower personally as I like to just keep my leg work to a low volume day cause it's knackering aha, up to you though :thumbup1:


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks nWo.

@ElChapo what do you think about?


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

nWo said:


> Just similar to the upper/lower I posted above really but with stuff swapped around  Maybe have A and B workouts still, and have the A workouts starting with upper body work and then the B workouts starting with lower body work. I prefer the upper/lower personally as I like to just keep my leg work to a low volume day cause it's knackering aha, up to you though :thumbup1:


 So you'd just break your upper session into a push and a pull? Or would you add in more exercises?


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

u2pride said:


> Thanks nWo.
> 
> @ElChapo what do you think about?


 I would go with @Sparkey's post. 100% agree with everything he stated.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

ElChapo said:


> I would go with @Sparkey's post. 100% agree with everything he stated.


 That Sir is a complement :thumb


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

@Sparkey rather, could you make an example of your cutting day workout?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> It's £79.99.
> 
> Tell you what, how about this for free!
> 
> ...


 Professor Sparkey


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> It's £79.99.
> 
> Tell you what, how about this for free!
> 
> ...





Jordan08 said:


> Professor Sparkey


 AMA : TURBO CHARGED 2.0 with El Sparko :thumb


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

u2pride said:


> @Sparkey rather, could you make an example of your cutting day workout?


 This time I'm using P/P/L ,day off, repeat, all high rep work.

Cardio at present is 15 mins pre and 15 mins post exercise at 200 cals each. (just LISS incline walking on maximum incline) this is the only sort of cardio I do.

In a couple of weeks, when I get to the 8 week cruise point, I'll switch to 30 mins fasted on a morning (I find personally this works for me better, even though recent studies show that cardio done non fasted burns more fat over a 24 hour period than fasted).

Eventually in the last month or so I'll be doing 2 x 45m every day, 45 am fasted and 45m post exercise.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> So you'd just break your upper session into a push and a pull? Or would you add in more exercises?


 Yeah, literally just break it up mate, no need to add anything else IMO :thumbup1: You could add in another chest exercise as optional though.


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

nWo said:


> Yeah, literally just break it up mate, no need to add anything else IMO :thumbup1: You could add in another chest exercise as optional though.


 In this way, it should be a sort of Push-Legs-Pull-Legs, right?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

u2pride said:


> In this way, it should be a sort of Push-Legs-Pull-Legs, right?


 Nah mate, just push day and pull day. So one day would be chest, side & front delts, tris, quads and calves; then the next would be back, biceps, rear delts and hamstrings.


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

OK, now I understand.

It's not more upper/lower but Push/Pull.

@nWo Are 4 weekly sessions in Vince Gironda way?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

u2pride said:


> OK, now I understand.
> 
> It's not more upper/lower but Push/Pull.
> 
> @nWo Are 4 weekly sessions in Vince Gironda way?


 Yep


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> This time I'm using P/P/L ,day off, repeat, all high rep work.
> 
> Cardio at present is 15 mins pre and 15 mins post exercise at 200 cals each. (just LISS incline walking on maximum incline) this is the only sort of cardio I do.
> 
> ...


 What would you reccomend training wise whilst I'm still recovering from a broken leg. Upper body only 3 times a week ?


----------

